# Monter un disque automatiquement



## timidei (28 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Je  cherche à monter un disque (s'il n'est pas dejà monter) dans un script (bash ou applescript) sans connaitre l'utilisateur et le mot de passe.

Je desire prendre celui qui est stocker dans le trousseau

J'ai reussi à faire sur Leopard en ouvrant le finder et en le postionnant sur mon disque.
Mais cet applescript ne fonctionne pas sous Tiger.

Avez vous des solutions ?

Merci 

Timidei​


----------



## ceslinstinct (29 Mai 2008)

timidei a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je  cherche à monter un disque (s'il n'est pas dejà monter) dans un script (bash ou applescript) sans connaitre l'utilisateur et le mot de passe.
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Si je comprend bien, tes DD appartiennent à un utilisateur et ils ont un mot de passe pour pouvoir les ouvrir.

Si tu pouvais donner un bout de code pour donner une idée?

@+


----------



## timidei (29 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai plus de bout de code mais en gros je faisais un apple script qui ouvrez le finder et qui lui demandez d'aller se connecter sur un serveur.

Comme on y accede souvent, tous le monde enregistre son mot de passe dans le trousseau

je cherche n'importe quel methode pour acceder à ce disk son rien demander à personnes, car cela doit etre un programme commun a plusieurs utilisateurs (donc plusieurs mot de passe)​


----------



## wip (29 Mai 2008)

Bonjour 

1- Tu montes le disque sur le bureau.
2- Dans les prérences de ton compte, ouverture au démarrage, tu montres ton disque.

Il devrait monter ensuite à chaque démarrage.

​


----------

